# Hows my diet? Cutting down for my holiday.



## shaneh23 (Mar 16, 2011)

Im 23 years old, 87kg and 11.5% bodyfat

1/ Breakfast

4 wheetabix, milk and sugar.

1 egg, 5 egg whites

2/ Post Gym

Protein Shake w/ milk

Banana

3/ Dinner

200g Pork chop/Chicken fillet/Steak fillet (seasoned)(with steak pepper sauce)

250g Sweet Potato and 2 sticks of Celery

4/ 8pm meal

Salmon Fillet 220g

5/ 11pm

Casein Shake w/ Milk

*Added up my protein/carbs/fat was 250g/150g/50g approx*

Calories were around *2000 cals a day *or around 1400 not including dinner, the reason I mention this is because the meat in the dinner differs from day to day. Everything else I eat like clockwork everyday.

I go the gym 4 times a week and do 45min of strength supersetting(45sec break between supersets) also play football 3 times aweek for an hour along with a bit of swimming and threadmill here and there.

Do you think I should take out the wheetabix in the mornings or would I burn them off pretty easy as they are first thing in the morning?

If I cut them out what would you recommend in the morning to get me functioning first thing? Peanut butter and wholewheat toast maybe?

I know my fats are very low but should I increase them or am I better off with the higher calorie deficit?

If they are could maybe add mixed nuts to my post workout and take out the banana?

Any suggestions would be great, my holidays in 9 weeks and want to try get down to 9% shouldnt be too hard if I get my diet spot on taking ECA at the moment and going back on Clen after two weeks on these.

4 weeks before my holiday Im going on a RipFast/primo stack have to wait til then because I only finnshed my PCT 3 weeks ago.

Any more info just ask and like I said any good advice is appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

cut out sugar and pop a scoop of flavoured whey in. Whey should be the first thing you take wen u wake. wake up anabolic not catabolic...you want to saturate your rested fibres wit aminos 1st thing!


----------



## shaneh23 (Mar 16, 2011)

rippedgreg said:


> cut out sugar and pop a scoop of flavoured whey in. Whey should be the first thing you take wen u wake. wake up anabolic not catabolic...you want to saturate your rested fibres wit aminos 1st thing!


Tried whey with cereal before didnt like it.

Maybe 25g whey in a blender with peanut butter and banana and lil bit of flaxseed oil? Dont want to over do the protein as iM currently consuming 250g and 196g is enough to maintain my size. Would 300g be over doing it with the protein or should I even worry about that.

Going to add some BCAA's also any advice on them?


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

shaneh23 said:


> Going to add some BCAA's also any advice on them?


Check your protein sup info before you buy them, a lot of protein sup's have them in already


----------



## shaneh23 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lurgilurg said:


> Check your protein sup info before you buy them, a lot of protein sup's have them in already


They could do, how much is a good amount for daily intake?


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Prefferibly I would cut my carbs at breakfast and other meals, have some fruit before training, and then have some carbs straight after training, then leave the carbs. If you can do that, you're on your way to being cut.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Jesus, lets straighten out a few facts here!

1. You will not be catabolic from 8hrs of sleep, especially if you ate before bed. Eggs are a fine choice for breakfast, no need for the whey if you don't like it here.

2. No need to specifically add BCAA's if you have a diet high in protein. Most protein rich foods are also rich in BCAA, Whey and dairy products expecially so, but even a humble chicken breast has a good whack of them too. Adding BCAA to a diet with adequate protein in it already is a waste of cash. Use BCAA if you're struggling to hit protein levels for minimal cals, or if you train fasted.

To be honest diet looks bang on for someone who's around 190lb, especially with your level of activity. You should lean up nicely on that, if progress stalls cut cals (preferably from carbs) or up cardio levels. Dietary Fat level is reasonable.

Also, it doesn't really matter when you eat you carbs in the grand scheme of things, so long as you're consistent with your diet on a daily basis.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

rippedgreg said:


> cut out sugar and pop a scoop of flavoured whey in. Whey should be the first thing you take wen u wake. wake up anabolic not catabolic...you want to saturate your rested fibres wit aminos 1st thing!


Good advice however the eggs should sort him out with repleneshing his aminos?

good little diet set up this i might try it


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> Good advice however the eggs should sort him out with repleneshing his aminos?
> 
> good little diet set up this i might try it


So long as the sugar fits within his macro goals for the day it's not going to hinder his fat loss efforts.


----------



## shaneh23 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks lads really appreciate the advice. Going to swap the wheetebix for a protein smoothie (25g whey, peanut butter, banana and flaxseed oil) shou get me functioing in the morning.

Ill bump the thread before my holiday and stick up a pic to show my results.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

shaneh23 said:


> Thanks lads really appreciate the advice. Going to swap the wheetebix for a protein smoothie (25g whey, peanut butter, banana and flaxseed oil) shou get me functioing in the morning.
> 
> Ill bump the thread before my holiday and stick up a pic to show my results.


Dont be afraid to put some oats in there in the morning time maybe add 30-60g dry into your shake....try and get all your fats most of your carbs before 12pm.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

rippedgreg said:


> Dont be afraid to put some oats in there in the morning time maybe add 30-60g dry into your shake....try and get all your fats most of your carbs before 12pm.


What happens after 12pm?


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

bayman said:


> What happens after 12pm?


dont know, maybe today ill go for a brisk walk, go to the gym around 5, eat some food, talk to a few of the lads about the weekend..what about you, you got any plans after 12pm?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

rippedgreg said:


> dont know, maybe today ill go for a brisk walk, go to the gym around 5, eat some food, talk to a few of the lads about the weekend..what about you, you got any plans after 12pm?


I was more interested in your recommendation to get all your carbs and fats in before 12pm to be honest.


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

rippedgreg said:


> dont know, maybe today ill go for a brisk walk, go to the gym around 5, eat some food, talk to a few of the lads about the weekend..what about you, you got any plans after 12pm?


LOL


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

rippedgreg said:


> cut out sugar and pop a scoop of flavoured whey in. Whey should be the first thing you take wen u wake. *wake up anabolic not catabolic*...you want to saturate your rested fibres wit aminos 1st thing!


Explain this term please mate....


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Ever heard of google?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anabolism

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catabolic


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

bayman said:


> Ever heard of google?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anabolism
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catabolic


NICE!


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Vinney said:


> Explain this term please mate....


probably two of the first words you learn when you start bodybuilding, if not id be worried mate>>>


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

sorry i wasnt clear, i know what that is ffs.... i meant in relation to waking up.

thanks for the sarcastic replies


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

no problem mate glad i could help


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

help ? you clearly never.


----------

